# Ready to step up to the next level in lifting



## SuperSaiyan (Feb 18, 2016)

Been lifting for 2 years consistently and off and on before then. Really looking for someone who can help me hone in on my nutrition. I struggle with what to buy and eating frequently enough and I just don't have enough time with my job to really get it right myself. Anyone here and expert nutritionist who could help me reach some goals. I'm looking to cut some fat then try to stay at least somewhat lean from then on out. I know bulking will make me heavy but right now I'm know where near what I want and the world of nutrition just seems to time demanding for me
So after my long rant basically just looking for someone for a decent price can hook me up with a shopping list and what to eat every day. So I can really reach the next level in strength and physic


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 18, 2016)

Spongy is the nutrition guy around here. He's good at it too.


----------



## SuperSaiyan (Feb 18, 2016)

Whats the best way to contact him?


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 18, 2016)

He'll be around before long


----------



## mickems (Feb 18, 2016)

Isn't his email address on his sig.?


----------



## bvs (Feb 18, 2016)

spongys email is HeliosNutrition@gmail.com

his forum sub section is
https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/forums/106-Helios-Nutrition


----------



## erny23 (May 9, 2016)

Don't overcomplicate it, just eat whenever you want... you don't have to eat 6 meals a day to grow. This is broscience. If anything it would be the opposite as studies have shown that after a meal, your test drops. Concentrate on total calories and not eating every 2/3 hours like the supplement companies recommend.


----------



## gymrat827 (May 9, 2016)

get with our spong and he will guide you.  spend at least 12wks with him so you learn from him, so you ll know what to do when your time together is done.  

a 12wk diet followed by another 10wks of 80% of your 12wk diet will really take you a long way.  24wks can bring a lot of change.


----------

